# Hello From Another New Member



## holden636 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Iron Magazine Community.  New member looking to get back into shape for wedding in October.  Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

holden636 welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

View our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

Don't forget to start your own personal Photo Gallery

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome here at Ironmanmagazine.com  enjoy your stay


----------



## luciotramp (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello everyone im new here.


----------

